# can you read your kindle books on your computer?



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

I downloaded 2 cookbooks to my kindle, but it is a pain to try to follow a recipe with it in the kitchen,,so I am wondering if I can look at the books online that I bought and that way I could print out a few of the recipes.. From now now I will do paper cookbooks.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

no you can't read a kindle version of a book on your computer. Although Amazon has been doing digital versions of some books that you can do that will. But it's an upgrade with a cost when you buy the paper version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can only read Kindle books on a Kindle or iThing that has the Kindle App.

But, on the Kindle, you can highlight and/or clip sections of a book and then attach the Kindle to your computer and copy the "my clippings" file to your computer.  It's straight text so you can open it in a simple text editor and then print it.

Others may have a better method. . . I admit I've never done it myself.

I have a DX, and find that the larger screen is quite good for displaying recipes.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a good question, actually. I don't think you can quite do it in the fashion you're thinking; just plain text like another poster described.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

You can read Kindle books that you purchase from Amazon on the computer using Calibre if the book shows on Amazon as being able to be read simultaneously on "unlimited" devices. (Many of the indie authors here at Kindleboards who have their books listed on Amazon have them listed as being available with unlimited simultaneous device usage.)  Someone on the Amazon board mentioned this and I tried it and it works.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> no you can't read a kindle version of a book on your computer. Although Amazon has been doing digital versions of some books that you can do that will. But it's an upgrade with a cost when you buy the paper version.


You can read AZW and MOBI books on your computer via Calibre. I have nearly all my Kindle DX AZW books on my Mac and can read them just fine. Other Amazon books I purchased are DRM'd and those would have to be stripped by a third party software to be read on your computer after conversion to either a PDF or MOBI version. I won't do that.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> You can read AZW and MOBI books on your computer via Calibre. I have nearly all my Kindle DX AZW books on my Mac and can read them just fine. Other Amazon books I purchased are DRM'd and those would have to be stripped by a third party software to be read on your computer after conversion to either a PDF or MOBI version. I won't do that.


I wouldn't strip the DRM either, but I have been amazed at how many books for sale by Amazon can be read on Calibre. Even though I prefer to read on my Kindle, I like that I have the option of reading on my PC if I so choose. Now I find myself looking for the "unlimited devices" description on books that I buy from Amazon. I really appreciate that so many authors give us that option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

can you do a search for books with "unlimited devices" ?  How do you find them?

Betsy


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for the replies,, I too would only want to read most of my books on my kindle. But with the cookbooks I just want to be able to browse and print some recipes out. I will try it out later and see if it will work.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> can you do a search for books with "unlimited devices" ? How do you find them?
> 
> Betsy


I haven't yet figured out a way to search for "unlimited devices" If as a community we started tagging books we see with an "unlimited devices" tag, eventually we would have a way to search. Also, just inform indie authors to put the tag on their books themselves when they list it. We could also have a thread at Kindle Boards where we list them as we find them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you recommend a specific book?  I'd like to see the listing and check it out.

That's a good idea about the tagging, that's one of the places I did a search on!

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you recommend a specific book? I'd like to see the listing and check it out.
> 
> That's a good idea about the tagging, that's one of the places I did a search on!
> 
> Betsy


Try KA Thompson's book Charybdis







or Eric Christopherson's Crack-Up







or Gertie's Ariana's Pride







They should all work. Of course all of the free public domain books that Amazon sells for free in its Kindle store should work too. Scroll to where it shows "Product details" and you will see "Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited".


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

brenjmull said:


> thanks for the replies,, I too would only want to read most of my books on my kindle. But with the cookbooks I just want to be able to browse and print some recipes out. I will try it out later and see if it will work.


I happily read on my Kindle most of the time and sometimes use my ipod touch when I don't want to use my book light in the dark (such as in movie theaters before the movie starts), but I still appreciate the option of being able to read on my computer.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Gadget - I won't read other than on the kindle, but recipes, that's another kettle of fish


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i also would love that idea of being able to read it in the computer too!!


----------

